
An Oral History of LimeWire - ohjeez
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/an-oral-history-of-limewire-the-little-app-that-changed-the-music-industry-forever
======
hkmurakami
"Tan: The fact that users would “own” songs was the deal-breaker for a lot of
the dinosaur record labels. I remember one meeting with a music label I won’t
name, where the exec in the room basically told us, “If you listen to a
Madonna song, I want you to pay us for that privilege. You never own music,
you simply buy a license to consume that music at that moment. Next year, when
you want to listen to that same song, I want you to pay us again. Thirty years
from now, when your grandchildren want to listen to that Madonna song, I want
them to pay us. You will never own this music, you only buy a temporary right
to listen to that music at that moment, nothing more.” "

This just encapsulates everything about the modern digital content landscape.

